# Puppies, puppies,puppies!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cmon let's have a look at all the lovely puppies around at the moment. Post your pics and let's ooh and ahh over them . 

Here's Roo at 10 weeks:


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw what a cutie! Here's my little man Fiji at 14 weeks...


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

This is Bobby at 8 1/2 weeks!

He is looking enviously at other dogs walking outside, all smug with their vaccinations!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Will post a current one of Benson when one of the kids has shown me how to do it, must be an age thing!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Caution... Lots of photos.*

Lola 9 weeks...









10 weeks...









11 weeks...









12 weeks...









13 weeks... Day care









14 weeks...









15 weeks...









16 weeks...









17 weeks...









18 weeks...









Today...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Definately ooohing and ahhhing here! They are all sooo gorgeous, all so wonderfully different!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

bess at 8 weeks and 14 weeks


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the 2nd one of Bobby, he really does look like he is saying why are they out there and i'm in here, no fair!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey today at 9 weeks all snuggled up with her new littermates. She's tiny and is more like a kitten-poo at the moment but can really zoom around! x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin at 3 weeks


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin now 16 weeks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving the puppy thread, nice idea Clare .. just wish I had a little puppy to add   

I have a big puppy .. Fudge a la Pudding


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

One more!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!!! Clare, what have you done to me! this thread is killing me!
All of these babies are gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah loving all the photos.. Making me broody 
X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There should be warning on this thread, for those of us who are super-broody!
What glorious puppies, I would love them all!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

beautiful pictures of beautiful babies- every single one of them


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

This was Minnie at 10 weeks 











This is her at 17 weeks asleep next to my choccy lab  










This is her today at 19 weeks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhh!! These are all so beautiful!!!! We will be picking up Carley tomorrow, so I will add my little merle girls picture ASAP!!!! I have been cleaning, scrubbing, vacuuming and pulling out the small crate to put under the table in the kitchen for naps during the day and a medium size one for the extra bedroom for sleeping at night. I am soooo excited and nervous!! Hope big brother Sami loves her . . Jane . . pray for me!! Of ALL THINGS . . we are on the outer bands of Hurricane Issac and it is raining solid!! How in the world am I going to house train a new puppy with constant pelting rain?? OH MY!! Guess it will be an umbrella and lots of wet paws to clean!! I have lots of towels washed and ready, now will have 8 paws instead of four! Can't wait for you to all see her!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Loving the puppy thread, nice idea Clare .. just wish I had a little puppy to add
> 
> I have a big puppy .. Fudge a la Pudding


Lol I was looking forward to your post now your puppies are going and with reference to old posts I was really wondering what picture I might find that you'd posted


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All the pups look lovely. Good luck tomorrow Nanci can't wait to see her. Hope the weather eases and so glad to hear that you aren't fully in the thick of it.good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my, I want one! Soooo lovely 😍😍😍
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Fudge Pudding is still a puppy....come on JoJo let's see a pic x

Nanci....you are too like me.... I too was cleaning and scrubbing last week! Yes, the rain is a pain and my two now race through all the flower beds as Honey tries to get away from Biscuit under the bushes and I have 8 muddy paws! She also likes to dig! x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

CORAL my beautiful red girl.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mintons latest pics*

He is now a very big boy which may not be obvious by these pics!


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

*another pup.*

This is Monty, (aka Monster, Montinator, Montyzoomer, Montgomory) been with us 1 week. He was 8 weeks old here.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahhhh! Ooooooo! )


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nothing more to say other than AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :hug: x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Merlin now 16 weeks


Where was merkin bred-he has an amazing coat!!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin is an F2. His mum and dad were cockapoo family pets that got a bit naughty... But produced a lovely litter all with the same coats.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Merlin has an amazingly beautiful face!! Hugh eyes . . sooooo cute!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooooooh.
I waaaaaant one!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My neighbour has been looking for a cockapoo puppy now for quite a few weeks after she saw us with Merlin but keeps complaining because she can't find one like him. I've told her that the breed comes in different coats but she still insists she wants one the same as him. 
When we're in the street with him she comes up to him and gives him a big kiss. 
She says he's like a cuddly teddy bear. Bless her


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He does look like a teddy bear!! I want to kiss that little face too!! lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

not sure if this is going to work but if it does it is Jake and My mom's puppy penny.










they love to tug


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are some of Kipper at 10 weeks.... 

Sadly most of them turn out like this... 









Mastering "sit" (yay)









His fave toy...









Great thread, what a gorgeous gang of pups!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

need to get some up to date pics of millie on here, she is 10 weeks now (very much like Merlin) x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Would love to see a recent pic of Millie, I know she looks like Merlin both the same colouring and coat. 

Merlin is getting heavy now about 13lbs on my scales. 
What does Millie weigh? X


----------

